
PARC Readies Printed Electronics for Market - zoowar
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/26826/?mod=chthumb
======
gfodor
For those too lazy to do the math:

128 bits = 16 bytes = $0.10

8192 bits = 1024 bytes = 1kb = $6.40

A megabyte of this would cost over 6 grand, and probably would take up a lot
of surface area :) If the current product is approx 1cm squared (a guess),
your $6 1kb one would take up 64cm squared, which, according to wolfram alpha
is about half the size of a passport or 1.5x the size of your credit card.

------
iwr
One more step toward a fully self-replicating reprap.

~~~
zoowar
Another step is Japanese Robotics <http://tinyurl.com/39ke6g7> Notice the
humans marginalized in the background.

~~~
gojomo
No need for TinyURLs here, and many readers prefer to see the true destination
([http://www.switched.com/2010/10/19/japanese-humanoid-bot-
bus...](http://www.switched.com/2010/10/19/japanese-humanoid-bot-busts-a-move-
and-sings-onstage/)) before clicking.

